# Branch Warren keeps getting BIGGER AND BIGGER



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Not sure if this is just cuz of the angle or what but damn!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Freaky!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

awesome

im not into bodybuidling as a sport but got to love the guy and his intensity


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Actually looks unreal x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Holy sh!t that man just does not stop growing lol, wonder if he has upped the dosage some on all PED`S lol.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> wonder if he has upped the dosage some on all PED`S lol.


Sure I read somewhere he's a natty mate !


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

hes a monster......


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

He's a beast!!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

spudsy said:


> Sure I read somewhere he's a natty mate !


Er i don't thinks so lol :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

spudsy said:


> Sure I read somewhere he's a natty mate !


 :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Not sure if this is just cuz of the angle or what but damn!!


must be all the swearing he does well he throws his weight around the gym :lol:


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

PHOTOSHOPPED!


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

wonder how much creatine hes on!?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Gorgeous_George said:


> wonder how much creatine hes on!?


More than his brother Phil Mitchell by the looks of it


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

I heard hr changed from maximuscle to Holland & barrett protein


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Fantom said:


> PHOTOSHOPPED!


That's what I was thinking. If it's real, then he looks even more fckin stupid than before, like the majoirty of them just mass, mass, mass, no aesthetics whatsoever...


----------



## Mr Zed (Sep 9, 2011)

skinso said:


> I heard hr changed from maximuscle to Holland & barrett protein


I lol'd HARD!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

That celltech has made him gain too much mass


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Cronus said:


> That's what I was thinking. If it's real, then he looks even more fckin stupid than before, like the majoirty of them just mass, mass, mass, no aesthetics whatsoever...


why would you say he looks stupid ....think your on the wrong site mate..


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

He's probably went from 2 to 3 or maybe even 4 protein shakes.

He'd probably take more than 4 protein shakes but I bet he doesn't want to get too big.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

LER said:


> why would you say he looks stupid ....think your on the wrong site mate..


He looks like a freak, looks totally unnatural.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

not a good look, photoshopped was the 1st thing which came to mind, Im all for looking big etc but keep it abit aesthetic


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

baggsy said:


> not a good look, photoshopped was the 1st thing which came to mind, Im all for looking big etc but keep it abit aesthetic


think you're on the wrong site too mate...


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

so this isn't a good look... and looks stupid


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

I swear its photoshopped?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Lockon said:


> I swear its photoshopped?


I hope not it came off his facebook page


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

He is in immense shape.

He visited our gym last May and I couldn't actually believe how small he was!! He was around 5' 5 - 5' 6 but he was carrying so much mass. His tris n delts r sick.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Short people always have problems with aesthetics, tall people carry bodybuilding better.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cronus said:


> He looks like a freak, looks totally unnatural.


he takes gear course he wont look natural ffs .


----------



## dribble (May 12, 2012)

Didn't look that big at Bodypower Expo


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Short people always have problems with aesthetics, tall people carry bodybuilding better.


yeah i agree its far easier for short people to put mass on but taller guys look that much better when they do get the size on .


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

ewen said:


> he takes gear course he wont look natural ffs .


So everyone who takes gear looks unatural? You're taking my comment out of context.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Wonder if he helps old ladies carry their shopping


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

LER said:


> so this isn't a good look... and looks stupid


he looks awsome hes just a bit shouty 4 me :lol:


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

IMO it's Photoshop'd.

Head and body don't look lie they belong with on another


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cronus said:


> So everyone who takes gear looks unatural? You're taking my comment out of context.


Your doing something wrong if your taking gear and look natural pal ...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> Your doing something wrong if your taking gear and look natural pal ...


You're doing something wrong if you're even bodybuilding and look natural - surely that's the whole point - to look different 

Hello btw! X


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rumour is Branch is showing signs of Palumboism and TBH his back shot would have me concerned.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

I Train 5 times a week to look natural !!! so what !!Wanna fight about it ??!!

And Queenie what with the FB and UK-M missing profile pics ?? Who is after you ? lol NO ****


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Everyone has there own views but i dont like branche's physque or most of today's top pro's abit too much, much prefere the 80's look arnold, samir, zane etc and these took gear but still have that natural aspect about them not these freaks of todays day and age


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

bennyrock said:


> I Train 5 times a week to look natural !!! so what !!Wanna fight about it ??!!
> 
> And Queenie what with the FB and UK-M missing profile pics ?? Who is after you ? lol NO ****


No one. I just hate my face! X


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

baggsy said:


> Everyone has there own views but i dont like branche's physque or most of today's top pro's abit too much, much prefere the 80's look arnold, samir, zane etc and these took gear but still have that natural aspect about them not these freaks of todays day and age


Totally agree. It's their small waists that make their shape look amazing. I think harder to achieve that now with all the eating/growth hormone x


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Off Season:


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> No one. I just hate my face! X


Use your Bum then . lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

bennyrock said:


> Use your Bum then . lol


Ah yes good plan  x


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

its not like ur ugly though. Why you being Gay ? NO LEMON/****


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Milky said:


> Rumour is Branch is showing signs of Palumboism and TBH his back shot would have me concerned.


What is Palumboism?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> You're doing something wrong if you're even bodybuilding and look natural - surely that's the whole point - to look different
> 
> Hello btw! X


Now then , your right .


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

bennyrock said:


> its not like ur ugly though. Why you being Gay ? NO LEMON/****


Why are u bringing lemons into this? X


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> Now then , your right .


Always  x


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Palumboism is a rare, complex disease only seen in the nether ranks of competitive bodybuilders.

The condition is first characterised by the sudden development of an enormous midsection whereby the entire width of the trunk, ribcage and pelvis grows disproportionately whilst the oblique muscles will thicken rapidly and the abdomen will become distended with the patient unable to hold in their stomach.

The condition is further characterised by chronic metamorphasies of the facial and cranial features, culminating in thick folds of dermal tissue round the mouth and thickening of the Levator labii. Mandibular and mental protuberance hypertrophy and overall cranial hyperplasia, accompanied by a dramatic increase in the size of the frontal ridge follows. Premature aging is also common with Palumboism

A particularly spectacular symptom used to confirm diagnosis are disproportionally small limbs on the otherwise gigantic upper body. This is first observed in the upper limbs, where the arms seem to remain in a catabolic shrinking state compared to the torso who's internal structures are growing out of control in all directions. The reasons for this are not yet understood. The quadraceps muscles of the legs also seem to be ever shrinking.

In advanced Palumboism the outer dermis takes on a crackly brittle look, almost as if the patient has been glazed or varnished like a ceramic souvenier. The color of the skin will become uneven displaying varying hues and shades from grey to bright orange throughout the entire body, whilst the skin may appear weathered and abnormally aged.

There may also be a high level of vascular distension which never seems to go away in the patient, this will often result in veins having a 'worn out' apperance.

Perhaps the most unusual and distressing issue is that the patient seems totally unaware of what is happening to him.

Post mortem examination of patients sometimes reveals large quantities of a foreign oil-like substance in the biceps and anterior deltoid muscle heads.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> No one. I just hate my face! X


Get your pics back up Queenie


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

goonerton said:


> What is Palumboism?


Google it mate, hard to describe.

Let me know what you think tho.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

What causes Palumboism ?

It is not fully known what causes the disease, although it is speculated that a genetic predisposition combined with an over reliance on high and never ending doses of various anabolic drugs accompanied by a gradual 'shut down' or mutation of the patient's own endiginous endocrine system possibly awakening dormant cro-magnonesque genes are causative factors.

Although Palumboism shares some symptoms with Acromegaly it should not be confused due to the additional conditions described above when making a diagnosis.

Treatments

There is no known cure for Palumboism, as long as the patient remains on his drug regimen there is little comfort and the condition will continue to deteriorate.

Promptly discontinuing drug use may halt further development of the condition although it cannot be fully reversed.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Here you are milky, a visual definition. Looks awful


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bennyrock said:


> What causes Palumboism ?
> 
> It is not fully known what causes the disease, although it is speculated that a genetic predisposition combined with an over reliance on high and never ending doses of various anabolic drugs accompanied by a gradual 'shut down' or mutation of the patient's own endiginous endocrine system possibly awakening dormant cro-magnonesque genes are causative factors.
> 
> ...


Do you feel Warren is showing early symptons of this ?

I have seen one or two pics that concern me TBH.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Mo mate i dont think he is. He is a stumpy little fella so may look a little odd but i think he looks great to be honest. Us shortys do look odd with big muscles.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

> yeah i agree its far easier for short people to put mass on but taller guys look that much better when they do get the size on .


hhmmmm:confused1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bennyrock said:


> Mo mate i dont think he is. He is a stumpy little fella so may look a little odd but i think he looks great to be honest. Us shortys do look odd with big muscles.


Like l sy l have seen the odd pic where l have thought "mmmmmm" but l genuinely hope not.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

sniper83 said:


> hhmmmm:confused1:


quite a small cute stocky cuddly guy then. This is what Ewen thinks of me !!! The guy is just down as he has giantism and gets called a freak when ever he goes out.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

im 4ft x 4ft lol


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

compact or streak off p!ss i know what id choose lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Massive, but you certainly can tell when he's cruising as he loses 30lbs + when he is


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

dribble said:


> Didn't look that big at Bodypower Expo


I thought that when I saw him there. I've always liked him and whenever I've seen pictures of him he's always looked huge.

Quite surprised when I saw him there, as he looked small in comparison, especially stood next to Phil Heath


----------



## mrmuscle1000 (Mar 14, 2009)

5 pages in and no one has noticed the Morph Logo in the top right of the image.... It's a Morphed image. *Click the below image to make it full size and see*:

The website that did this Morph is: http://www.gbmorphs.com


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Milky said:


> Google it mate, hard to describe.
> 
> Let me know what you think tho.


yeh i have heard the term before, didn't think it was actually a recognised condition though lol. i think it was just a term that started on bb forums as a joke to describe the physique of dave palumbo, i.e big mid section and generally very non aesthetic physique.

do think branch may have a touch of it though lol.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes i have read that it is where they got the name from


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

bennyrock said:


> Yes i have read that it is where they got the name from


I think the term did actually make it into wiki...but i can't find on there anymore... no doubt dave had it withdrawn:lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> Do you feel Warren is showing early symptons of this ?
> 
> I have seen one or two pics that concern me TBH.


You got a link to those pics?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> You got a link to those pics?


Nah mate just random pics l have seen and wondered.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

hes a mass monster midget


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Seemed to hold his own with Heath at the Body Power:



Although saying that he did look smaller in person and he wont beat Phil anytime soon going by my pic, but he's still a monster


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Uber MEGA Traps !!!!


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

i suppose its a reason to rate Warren even more though really. I would say given his natural structure and shape, he has probably had to work harder than most to get to the very top as he has.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Palumboism Coming to a bodybuilder near you !!!


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

baggsy said:


> Everyone has there own views but i dont like branche's physque or most of today's top pro's abit too much, much prefere the 80's look arnold, samir, zane etc and these took gear but still have that natural aspect about them not these freaks of todays day and age


totally agree 80s bodybuilders looked so much better with smaller waists


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> Palumboism Coming to a bodybuilder near you !!!
> 
> View attachment 87626


Dafuq did I just see


----------

